# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Детские песни Лидии Готман

## Композитор

Украиноязычный альбом для детей "Добрі казки"

----------


## Композитор

А вот здесь истоки: как все начиналось

----------


## Композитор

"Синичка" ( на укр. яз) Муз. и сл. Лидии Готман (укр. перевод С. Мулюковой) Поет А. Новачук 
скачать можно здесь
http://rusfolder.com/37035533

"Дорожная"  (на русском) Муз. и сл. Лидии Готман Поем вместе с ученицей
http://rusfolder.com/37035637

----------


## Композитор

Здравствуйте!
Добавила видео. Послушать  на русском языке можно здесь:






Буду радам Вашим отзывам. 
С ув. Лидия Готман, детский композитор

Подробнее об участниках и проекте на ФБ 
https://www.facebook.com/dobryeskazki

----------

Светлана Буран (15.06.2016)

----------


## Angel_Stike

Очень хорошие песенки, милые и добрые. Думаю, детям они должны очень понравиться. Спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------


## Композитор



----------

ttanya (05.11.2016)

----------


## Композитор



----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Композитор



----------

SNAR (04.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016), Стеша (03.11.2016)

----------


## Композитор



----------


## Композитор

> Очень хорошие песенки, милые и добрые. Думаю, детям они должны очень понравиться. Спасибо за Ваше творчество!


БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!  

Я добавила в темку новые детские песенки. Всем большое спасибо за интерес к моему творчеству.

----------


## muza67

У вас чудесные песенки! Спасибо! Алфавит такой интересный!

----------


## Композитор

Большое спасибо! Вот новые песенки

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Композитор



----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## татуся

Лидия,добрый день!!!
У Вас прекрасные песни для детей,подскажите пожалуйста,как можно с ними познакомится и взять на вооружения для работы,кроме ссылок на ютубе???
Спасибо огромное, очень буду ждать ответа!!!!

----------


## Композитор

Здравствуйте!
Большое спасибо! Вы можете заказать все имеющиеся комплекты (минусовки, плюс, ноты) по адресу lidiahottmann@gmail.com   Оплата на карту (можно в рублях). Спасибо за интерес к моему творчеству.

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> 


Лидия, признаюсь - Вы для меня открытие. Очень приятное, удивительное, доброе ОТКРЫТИЕ!!! Замечательный видеоклип. Но песня.... Обязательно разучу со своими ребятишками! Просто чудесная песня!!!!
Спасибо большое!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/10835411.gif[/IMG]

----------

krinka (26.05.2020)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

Здравствуйте, Лидия. Очень мне приглянулись Ваши песенки. Пела с малышами Осень на недавних праздниках.  Извините, что выставила сегодня Вашу Новогоднюю песенку, не знала автора и что есть Ваша страничка на форуме. Спасибо, Муза подсказала.А не могли бы Вы выставить информацию о Ваших дисках и песнях на русском, кот. можно заказать. Будем ждать. Будьте здоровы. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Композитор (23.05.2020)

----------


## Композитор

Большое спасибо! Сейчас готовится к выходу вторая часть диска "Добрые сказки" с песенками  для самых маленьких, 3-6 летних деток. Скорей всего выход будет летом. Первую часть можно заказать уже сейчас, отправив заявку на электронный адрес lidiahottmann@gmail.com

----------

Raisa Vayner (04.11.2016), Марина Сухарева (05.11.2016)

----------


## Композитор

Всем привет. Вышла вторая  и третья часть диска "Песенки малышам". 
С ув. Лидия

----------

